# Keeping dog cool at night?



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone had any tips on keeping dogs cool at night. 

Unfortunately, daisy doesn’t like cooling coats, cooling mats or pools, but we’ve been managing during the day. 

The problem is at night. Daisy sleeps in my room and doesn’t like to sleep away from me, but even with my window open and a fan on, she was way too hot and panting. So I’ve just moved downstairs to sleep on the couch with her - we have cool ‘laminate’ (I think it’s vinyl) flooring and leather couch and armchairs, and I’ve put a bowl of water out for her. 

This has helped some, but she still seems too hot and is panting a bit, and I’m worried about heatstroke. 

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

It's extremely unlikely she'll heatstroke at home at night. 

I would just continue as you are. She'll be cooler and more comfortable downstairs at night, as it's usually a lot less stuffy than bedrooms upstairs.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

It's not an ongoing bit of advice, but if you're ever particularly worried then is getting her to stand on some water an option? Cadvan hates water, but will stand on a wet flannel if lured. It's not much, but wetting the feet can really help, especially in a getting to sleep situation. I guess it's comparable to a human putting damp things on their wrists/ elbows/ back of the neck - which is something people do more before bed than any other time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have a fan pointing down at the side of the bed Dillon sleeps.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice everyone. 

I’ve tried the water trick, but it didn’t seem to help. She’s simply too hot in my room right now - to the point of panting, even with the windows open and a fan on - so I’ve been sleeping on the couch to keep her company downstairs, otherwise she gets distressed. 

Even downstairs, she seems very hot. I have purchased a cooling mat that will hopefully arrive soon, but I’m concerned about falling asleep and not watching her as she does like to chew and destroy such things (it says non toxic, but I imagine consuming the gel isn’t a good idea). I considered a cooling coat as my trainer recommends, but Daisy absolutely hates coats and bites and snaps at them to try and get them off, so I don’t want to stress her out. 

Staying downstairs seems to be the best option, although she seems very hot, and I’m quite worried. I guess I’ll be on the couch all summer!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Try making a towel damp with cold water and laying it out on the floor for her to lie on . The water evaporating will keep her cooler.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

labradrk said:


> It's extremely unlikely she'll heatstroke at home at night.
> 
> I would just continue as you are. She'll be cooler and more comfortable downstairs at night, as it's usually a lot less stuffy than bedrooms upstairs.


I agree she should be fine. Panting is their cooling system it is hot so she's going to pant. Making sure she has access to water to stay hydrated is important.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Alfie and I have been sleeping downstairs for the passed week so we tend to be cooler than up stairs.

My wife on the other hand is a freak she just rolls herself up in the Duvet and is asleep in minutes even in this heat


----------

